# Low brake pedal



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

I have a 1998 Jetta K2 and it has cross drilled rotors, KVR c/f pads, stainless lines and the fluid was just flushed and the system was completely bleeded but my pedal is still grabbing pretty low...any ideas as to why?...could my brake booster be going?...or the brake master cylinder?...it did the same thing B4 changing over to the stainless lines and the new brake fluid. The g/f has a similar set up but w/o the ss lines and her brakes grab right at the top. Can anyone help me figure this out?...thanks


----------



## DemonEater (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Low brake pedal (btljus)*

That sounds like the master cylinder.
If when the system was bled, you did it with the pedal and pushed it all the way to the floor, that could have destroyed the master cylinder seals.


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Low brake pedal (DemonEater)*

Actually it was bled at the shop using a vacuum pump, so I doubt that the master cylinder seals would have been damaged at that point. The thing is I had this issue B4 I got them to flush the system...that's why I decided to do the flush in the first place.


----------



## DemonEater (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Low brake pedal (btljus)*

Still sounds like the master cylinder. This is why it grabs low.
If it was the booster, it would be harder to push the pedal, not easier.


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Low brake pedal (DemonEater)*

Could it be the brake booster?...


----------



## DemonEater (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Low brake pedal (btljus)*

How does the pedal feel?
1. Really heavy, hard to press
2. Really light until about half-way to the floor, when it grabs and firms up a bit
If it's number 2, it's not the booster. The booster simply uses vacuum created by the engine to magnify the force of your foot on the pedal. When the booster goes out, it's just you pressing on the brakes, and it becomes much harder.
A bad master cylinder, on the other hand, causes the pedal to move easily without slowing the car until the pedal has moved enough to cause the rear piston to impact on the front. Click the red arrow.


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Low brake pedal (DemonEater)*

Thanks for the info. As soon as I get some coin I will order up a new Master. I'm afraid that one day soon, hopefully not too soon I will hit the brakes and end up with no pressure at all...








Oh yeah and it is the #2, the pedal is very soft allmost till it hits the floor


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Low brake pedal (btljus)*

I would put the master cylinder in the category of car parts that you don't "save up some coin" to buy. Go into debt if you have to (they're about $100), but get it replaced ASAP. Being able to stop your car is important.


----------



## DemonEater (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Low brake pedal (Chico)*

Yeah, I agree. I forego a lot of stuff 'cause I'm a broke student, but that sucker went bad on my car in october and I ordered a new one immediately. Found one for $90 shipped.
Basically, master cylinders are built with a single redundancy to allow you to safely stop in case of failure. You no longer have that redundancy. The next time you step on the pedal, you could go straight through a red light and get creamed by a semi.


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Low brake pedal (DemonEater)*

Yeah I think I'm just gonn ahave to bite the bullet and go for it.. I can get them quite cheaply actually, about $85 CAD (about $70 USD)for a b-new one and also a german one, not some Auto Zone special, no offense or a remanufactured one either...the kicker is that I just had the system bled with good quality fluid that cost me $15 per 500ml and now that fluid is gonna go down the tubes...I'm just gonna replace it with OE fluid from the dealer, my buddy works for VW/AUDI so he's gonna hook that up for me for FREE








I'll do the change over, hopefully b4 this weekend and post up how i made out!
Once again thanks guys for the info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Low brake pedal (btljus)*

So I had the master cylinder changed, even after the shop that was doing the job recommended that it is OK and didn't need changing...they suggested that I change my pads instead cuz they looked like they were getting low (they weren't almost 90% of pad life left) so anyhow...the master was changed the system was bled and SAME $HIT!!!!!





















nothing has changed!!!!! Still the same LOW brake pedal feel







What else could be wrong?...could seized or poorly working rear calipers be causing this?...I don't think mine are seized...but they're not in the best of shape, maybe I should look at those next







I really just don't know anymore


----------



## Mohudsolo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Low brake pedal (btljus)*

Vacuum bleeders often won't get all the air out of the system. I would do the old tried and true manual bleeding. All it takes is time, a wrench, and an extra leg/foot. I was going to suggest trying this before replacing the Mcylinder. With a new one in already, you don't have to worry about damaging it by pushing all the way to the floor. If you flush the fluid every year, you never need to worry about damaging the seals since it will get full travel regularly.
The other possibility is something is assembled wrong in the brakes. Start looking in the back since the back brakes have more effect on pedal height than the fronts.


----------



## gento (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Low brake pedal (Mohudsolo)*

Peter, let us know what happens....i have the same problem with my jetta...but i see oil on the outside of the rear drum...so i am guessing that this is the source of the problem...to the Canadian classified i go to find some used parts


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Low brake pedal (gento)*

Yeah I'm gonna do the manual bleeding...just as soon as I can get the car into a buddies shop or the weather lets up it's -25 today


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Low brake pedal (btljus)*

OK Update!...so I did the manual bleeding and still nothing














there was a very small amount of air in the front left wheel but nothing significant and the pedal still grabs really low







what else could be the problem and what else should I look for?...I am so p/o'd it's not even funny


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Low brake pedal (btljus)*

So no other suggestions as to why the pedal would grab so low?...


----------



## BORA1point8T (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Low brake pedal (btljus)*

i have the same soft pedal feel after just changing my rear pads tonight...very upset














i'm hoping to find a master cylinder for my car...not sure how hard they are to put in??


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Low brake pedal (BORA1point8T)*

The master's aren't overly expensive and are actually easy to swap, just need to make sure that they get bled properly


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Low brake pedal (btljus)*

Yeah, they aren't that bad to install. Just make sure you bench bleed the MC before installing it. You'll save yourself a lot of time that way.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

just change the master cylinder dude , it's not that expensive ,and sounds like thats your problem


----------



## sloblackjetta (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm having the exact same problem, and i have vaccuum bled and manually bled twice now and my pedal goes about half way till it starts to grab. new master and new fluid, new brakes abour 6 mos ago. I was thinking about checking the rear brakes tonight and it seems that is the only suggestion left to try.
BTW, he already did change the master cylinder


----------



## jermarlang (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: Low brake pedal (DemonEater)*

Did you find the answer yet? Please share.


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Low brake pedal (jermarlang)*

Yeah any news?...I'm gonna have to double check all my sliders and calipers and go from there...but that won't be till it gets warmer around here...unless someone will find that there is another issue that's causing this


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Low brake pedal (btljus)*

So did you fix it dude? I have the same problem. New M/C I bled it twice and I still have really low pedal. The brakes grab right before they hit the floor but they grab good then. I can hear my rear drums worknig, and the front brakes work too because I have plenty of power. It's a brand new MC from GermanAutoParts.com, the generic brazilian "Brax" brand.
All I did was change the master cylinder, nothing else.


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Low brake pedal (GodSquadMandrake)*

Well it's been a while...but here is the update and the FIX. Although it had me puzzled and also pissed off too. After everything i did and everything i changed and adjusted...........it turns out that it was the front brake pads!!!!!!!!!!!







the stoopid pad started decaying, the backing plates started to rust and separate from the friction material







That's what was giving me the spongy pedal feel and poor braking performance







I replaced the pads with another set with similar wear, not brand new ones and the problem was instantly solved!!! So if any of you are having this similar issue...check your PADS too !!!


----------

